# Home needed asap



## Loulou1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Due to unforeseen circumstances I urgently need to rehome my 5 yr old tort coloured cat, Muddles is a very sweet cat who likes to talk to you to let you know she is there, she is very good with children but really does not like dogs. She has been spayed, and this is a extremely heartbreaking decision for my children and I but we have been left with no choice and hope there is someone who can help us find her her forever home.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Loulou,
I am sorry to hear that you are in such a difficult position.
Can I suggest that you reply with some pictures of your cat and also details of your location.
Good luck


----------



## Loulou1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thankyou for the reply, I live just outside Woking Surrey. Will try and post a couple of photos but bear with me as I'm a bit of a techno phobe!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you contacted Cats Protection in Woking. Whisper came from them, they are very helpful and lovely there.

Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you can post photos and a bit more info on her I can ask around for you.

Is she indoor or an outdoor cat, has she got any health issues etc

I'm just outside Woking too, I cant have her due to one of mine having a low immune system, I cant take the risk of introducing a new cat.

Any more info you can post would be great


----------

